# HELP low level electives (urgent)



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

*Does low level electives mean that I can take any class and it will count? (anything that ISN'T part of the MAJOR).* For an example, Chemistry is part of the major...so I'm guessing I can't take it as a "low level elective" but a art course isn't part of the major, so I can take it as a low level elective?


----------



## annie1000 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm guessing that means not upper division courses. I'd stick with an intro course for an elective.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I agree with annie1000. But with stuff like this you can never be too careful. I'd ask someone at the college or check their website maybe.


----------

